# Its That Time On The Au Sable!



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

A little nasty weather and some rain and in comes some chrome steelies! Been hooking up a few the last couple days and they are all extremely bright and hard fighting in the mid 50's degree water! Even found a few nice Kings and the size is much bigger than past years. Been seeing a few Atlantics around but still have not hooked one this fall. Here was the hot pattern today that hooked all our fish.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice photo's . Miss the Kings as I love grilling them and smoking a couple. My favorite smoked fish other than a Lake chub. Have fun with this warm fishing weather coming this week.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

cruiseplanner1 said:


> Very nice photo's . Miss the Kings as I love grilling them and smoking a couple. My favorite smoked fish other than a Lake chub. Have fun with this warm fishing weather coming this week.


Thanks! It sure does not feel like we are coming in November now and more 60 degree weather coming this week.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Great photos and beautiful fish. Well done!


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll be coming up tonight. Hope I can hold just ONE of those!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

DLHirst said:


> I'll be coming up tonight. Hope I can hold just ONE of those!


They are sure around but not in huge numbers! Got 1 nice steelhead today. Saw a couple of others caught. Pretty good numbers of Atlantics spawning in the gravel runs now.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wtg on the fish man ! I'm head up on vac next week can't figure out which I'm more excited for ! Gun opener or steelie hunting . It's nice to smile in the morning when the wind wrong for your setup n say well guess I'll have to go fishing


----------

